# Going to look at this horse. Potential buy.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I personally do not like him
His shoulder is not bad but his neck is weak and low
Built downhill
Over at the knee in the front legs and from the photo of his rear, he actually appears to toe out in the fronts and slightely in in the backs.
Back is an ok length but very hollow
Not a bad bum
There is something very wrong with his hind left leg and his fetlocks seem puffy. Pasterns are short and narrow and he has ugly feet. Quite receeded in the heels.
He might make a nice trail horse but i wouldnt recommend him for anything else. Too many flaws in his legs.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

What are your plans for the horse you buy?

He is so-so from a conformation standpoint IMO. Downhill, neck ties in roughly at withers and low on the chest, but is a good length, shoulder is fairly nice, back ok length, but coupling a touch long. Hind legs are sickled. Hip is a bit short. Rear pasterns are an area of concern - they look to have some filling in them and are overly upright. Fronts are also fairly upright. He toes out up front. Feet look small. Left hind fetlock area just looks odd in the profile photo, so definitely investigate his feet well. This horse will have a difficult time being anything but on his forehand when he moves.

FWIW around my parts he would be about $1000 to $ 1500 price point depending if he was registered or not.

Also notice these people may not know a ton about horses based on their web site. Okie is 14.5 hands? maybe they mean like 14 and 1/2 (14.2), but that kind of thing drives me nuts... LOL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

funny how we all see things differently. I think he has a very decent neck. it ties in normally, is of a lovely length and will muscle up beautifully if ridden correctly. has a really nice shoulder, and his hip and hind end angles are very nice, IMO. nice long gaskin, great hock angle. coupling is a bit long, true.

the front legs are not as straight as optimal. I do not see over at the knee, but I do see something more akin to bench knees, looking from a front view.

the oddness of his pasterns and feet has a lot to do with them not being trimmed correctly. the angles are not right for the pastern. He is upright on the paster, and the hoof angle isn't right for that. 

I love his kind eye and think that with correct riding, and better hoof trimming, he'd be great for a trail or pleasure horse.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah Arizona has an awful horse market. I'd probably use him as a fun horse. Trying to get back in "horse shape" after going off to college for the past 4 years. Maybe go to a gymkhana or team penning and/or ranch sorting every now and then, trail riding if I can find a place near some trails. Just practicing I guess. Then move up from there hopefully.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he would be fine for your intended use, but I would recommend a pre purchase exam.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I don t like him either. 
Steep in the shoulder short in the neck and his fetlock joints look to be very rounded which I never like as they don't stand up to much work.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

ok thanks for your guys input! it really is helpful! he definitely needs a better shoe job because IMO his feet look awful! I'll just have to see how he is in person, sometimes I don't think pictures do a horse justice sometimes.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

he is still young and I think has some serious filling out to do yet. He actually reminds me of my 20 year old paint who looked a little like this when I have seen his baby pictures. And my boy's feet are "eh" but with a proper farrier I have gotten them dynamite. I do think he's overpriced but here in WI $2800 gets you something pretty well trained, schoolmaster, show ready, something...this is just a young cutie. but if that's the market, that's the market. I agree with Lilly, don't give up on this one yet. Lots more good than bad and if his mind is as good as his eye looks...well, that's worth a lot! Good luck!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I also see the sellers listed him as an Overo...

I actually think his front end is OK for his breed, stock horses have a low set neck and I've seen worse front legs on sound horses. 

His back end is where he falls apart. His hindquarters are weak, he has a slightly long back, he's sickle hocked and straight in the pasterns. I agree that something doesn't look right with his back feet, but I couldn't tell you exactly what.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Not a fan. I don't know if it's the way he is standing, but in some of the pictures his front leg looks a little bowed out. He looks kind of small and fine boned for roping.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Could someone point out the sickle hock on him? I honestly don't see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is a bit sickle hocked, see how his hocks are already a smidge behind his hip, but his cannons are not perpindicular to the groud?

I think he looks a little narrow for a 4 to, and I do not care for the way his head attaches to his neck.

Pretty color, though, lol.

Nancy


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

First of all, he is a tobiano not an overo. Second of all, he looks weedy to me. For a thousand dollars more you could get "Fancy" on that site. A lot better looking horse IMO and a horse you could take further if you want to do some gaming. Penny (who is less expensive) also looks better to me. 

NEVER buy a horse for the color!!!!


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

True, true I think the color drew me to him. The owner added a bunch of new horses last night so I'm going to take a look at them today. Yes "Penney" is a good looking mare but I really wish she was registered. I'm ok with geldings being unregistered but I feel like a mare will hold her value when I'm ready to advance up, but maybe I'll just have to get over it haha. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Most mares should never enter the breeding shed. Buy what will work the best. If it also happens to be colorful, well that is a plus... but buy the horse, not the gender or the color.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok thank you all for your awesome advice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

